# Adding multiple recordings to Itunes



## PippaK (May 5, 2010)

I am a novice to itunes and have been downloading my classical music collection and have come across a problem.

I have more than one recording of some pieces of music and would like both on my ipod (for example 2 versions of Beethoven symphonies, one by Kurt Masur, the other Karajan) however itunes only recognises the title and wants to overwrite or ignore the download. How can I get around this?

Many thanks for any help anyone can give and what a great forum! 

Pippa


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's difficult to give a straight answer because many people use iTunes in different ways. If I encountered the same problem as you, I would make sure that both of the recordings belong to different _album_ titles; create a custom playlist, then drag and drop all of the tracks I want on my iPod into that playlist.

Once you've done that, connect the iPod, go to the 'Music' section on the options screen and then manually select which playlists you want to copy and select the one with all the different recordings in it (plus any others you want!). I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I write the tags in the following format (e.g for my Beethoven symphonies):
Beethoven: Symphonies [Karajan] [Disc 1]
Beethoven: Symphonies [Gardiner] [Disc 1]
etc..
It doesnt get too jumbled this way


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't use iTunes! Muso has excellent support for classical music, including support for multiple versions of the same work.


----------



## MrCynical (Feb 8, 2010)

bassClef said:


> Don't use iTunes! Muso has excellent support for classical music, including support for multiple versions of the same work.


But since the OP's intended objective is getting classical music onto his iPod, using a third-party app with no iPod sync support rather complicates matters.


----------

